# Moo Shoo



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 9, 2006)

On January 25th, after being visited at the shelter a week prior, Moo Shoo came home with us. He had been living at the animal shelter for about 3 months, after being abandoned by his family for unknown reasons at young age of 9 months. His first year may have been a rough now, but I intend on making the rest of his life extraordinary. 

He joined a family of 2 parrots, 2 turtles, 2 snails, 2 humans and many fish. He's the very special, and only rabbit in the house. He's an extremely mellow rabbit, friendly and soft. He's a tortoiseshell rex. Our birds are fascinated by him, and he's quite inquisitive of them as well. 

I love taking photos of my family of critters, and Moo Shoo is extremely good about it, and very photogenic, so I expect his bunnyblog to be filled with tons of pictures.. starting now. 
:rabbithop


























































*bunnylove*


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, I love to hear stories like this. From what I can see, he looks like a very spoiled bunny. And he deserves it. So cute!

:kiss:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, looks like Moo Shoo has really struck it lucky and landed a great home with you - i can see he is going to be one spoiled bunny . He certainly is a very handsome boy!

Jan


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 9, 2006)

It such a cute picture of Moo Shoo in a hat.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 9, 2006)

Moo Shoo is a beautiful bunny. I like his coloring. And you have some beautiful pictures of him. What a lucky bunny. I was wondering who was taking your picture when I realized it was a mirror.  What kind of camera is it and what ISO settings are you using?

Rainbows! :note:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 9, 2006)

He's beautiful! What a lucky bunny!


----------



## doodle (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, I'm in love! He's not only beautiful, but he looks like a heart-melting sweetheart too. The pic of him in your lap with the hat is precious!  I have a soft spot for those harlequin rexes (my bunny Tumbleweed is one too).

I'm so happy he got such a wonderful home...looks like he's "right spoiled," as all bunnies should be.  


Moo Shoo is a really cute name.


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 9, 2006)

Aw, thanks everyone! Moo Shoo is definately a sweetheart, though he certainly did not enjoy the hat fiasco! Heh. 

As for my camera, it's a Digital Nikon Coolpic 7600, and for the close up shots I just use the Macro option, without any flash. Otherwise, I use the automatic flash/lighting setting. It's a 7.1 megapixel camera so the photos usually come out really well, though I've only had it since this past Christmas, and I mainly just play around with it (alot). Heh. 

Thanks for all the compliments, we're quite happy and lucky to have Moo Shoo as part of our family. I hope to share more photos with you, and many happy stories of Moo Shoo's life.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 9, 2006)

*LessThanAnNa wrote: *


> it's a Digital Nikon Coolpic 7600, and for the close up shots I just use the Macro option, without any flash.


 Horray...It's another Nikon! The Macro is fantastic and the pictures are super sharp.

Rainbows!


----------



## m.e. (Feb 11, 2006)

Moo Shoo is simply stunning :kiss:What a lucky boy


----------



## 2bunmom (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. It looks like Moo Shoo found a great home!!!!  He is a gorgeous bunny by the way.I enjoyed seeing the pic of his "house". The boy seems like he is happy with his set up and his new parents. Well, maybe not with the hat incident. Although he looks adorable in it.  Thanks for sharing. Beckie, Trouble and Trixie


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Today Stefan made an awesome base for Moo Shoo's cage and we rearranged everything, going from two storeys to three. We havent put in the third shelf yet, but other than that everything is great. Here's photos, and Moo Shoo's reactions...

Once we get the third shelf in, we'll put his buddy bee bed back. I love the large lip on the base, helps keeps the mess in, hah. We lined it with pretty linoleum tile for easy cleaup. 















He already likes peeping out onto the desk to see what we're up to, so I imagine when we get the 3rd-level shelf in, he'll be pleased at the vantage point. :bunnydance:






Definately enough room to *flop*





Looks comfy enough...





His neighbours intently watched the renovation...





And then came out to inspect...















Ofcourse, Smeagol can't leave anyone out, and he eventually went to visit the aquarium aswell to make sure everything was in order. 





Silly Critters!


----------



## m.e. (Feb 12, 2006)

All of your animals are just beautiful :inlove: 

They've got a wonderful life with you, and it shines through in these photos :hearts:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome pics:great:

Jan


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 12, 2006)

Thankyou!!! :bunnyheart


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's some moreMoo Shoo...
















And this photo, was actually the one I first saw of Moo Shoo, even before I met him, on the Humane Society's website. I thought he was the craziest looking bunny, and he definately stood out. Funnily enough, the shelter website still has his photo up on the 'adoptable' page.. I sure hope nobody falls in love with him as much as I did, because they're going to be dissapointed.. he's all mine forever now! 






~*AnNa*~


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 18, 2006)

I can never get enough pictures of him. So good!

This morning, I was up on the computer and Moo Shoo kept poking his head up, climbing up to see me.











Today we got Moo SHoo a new litterbox, and a cute rubber mat. You can also see thespiffy linoleum tiles we lined his cage with. :colors:





















After some play time, I closed Moo Shoo's cage and quickly heard some ruckus.. he loves to play rough with his toys, throwing them about wildly. I look over, and there he was drinking from his water bottle, wearing his wreath like a hoolahoop! Silly Moo Shoo!
















~*AnNa*~


----------



## Pipp (Feb 18, 2006)

Whoa, can't let Pipp see this, she'll move out on me! What an awesome set up, and what a cute, sweet and LUCKY bunny Moo Shoo is! (His slaves look pretty cute and sweet, too!). Nice shots! 

sas:thumbupand pipp :lurker


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 18, 2006)

I really love your set up and I think Moo Shoo is such a cute name. How did you come up with it? (I've never heard of it before).

Anyway - I love the setup and I love the pictures. What a lucky bunny you have.

Peg


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 18, 2006)

Thankyou Sas and Peg. 

Actually, Moo SHoo came to me as MOo SHoo. His name wasn't posted on the website, and I didn't know it until the day we were actually picking him up (though we had met him a week prior). I had been wracking my brain for a name all week long, but we couldn't really agree on anything that fit. Then that morning we were told he came to the Shelter by the name of Moo Shoo, and it just seemed perfect!

So I can't exactly tell you WHERE it came from, because it came from the family who gave him up. However, the other day I was watching a Futurama rerun.. the one where they go to marine-land like place, and the whale there is also named Moo Shoo.. which was kinda cool to hear. Another place I've seen the words before is in the boardgame Life.. on one of the doctor spaces.. it says something like Moo Shoo Flu attack, if I remember correctly.. hehehe. 

Wherever it came from, it certainly seems perfect for him, though he responds better to 'raisin?' than Moo Shoo. haha.


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's photos of Moo Shoo running around yesterday, having a blast. He was binkying all over the place, and staked out the couch, until he finally got enough courage to jump up. Now he jumps up there like a pro, silly bun!

Hi Mom!










Ooh.. that's a big box of fun!




You look comfy on that couch..





Is there room for me?





It's kinda high..




Ofcourse.. I have my own comfy bed...




But.. you do look REALLY comfy...




Maybe I should do some stretches first...




Mission accomplished! It *IS* comfy!




I did good!





That was quite the work out.. time for some rest!





Then today Stefan and Moo Shoo did some cage-reno. 





Mid-construction...






And the final product:





Moo Shoo hanging out on his 3rd floor loft...





~*AnNa*~


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 22, 2006)

Awesome cage! My buns are jealous! They wre looking at those pics saying, "mom, why won't you build that for us???" heheh....seriously though...Moo Shoo is adorable...:kiss:

-Vanessa


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 23, 2006)

:great:Great pics, and great cage. Moo Shoo looks like he really approves too. 

Jan


----------



## m.e. (Feb 25, 2006)

I just cannot get enough of this rabbit :inlove:

And what a *great* cage! :great:


----------



## JimD (Mar 6, 2006)

*LessThanAnNa wrote: *


> Thankyou Sas and Peg.
> 
> Actually, Moo SHoo came to me as MOo SHoo. His name wasn't posted on the website, and I didn't know it until the day we were actually picking him up (though we had met him a week prior). I had been wracking my brain for a name all week long, but we couldn't really agree on anything that fit. Then that morning we were told he came to the Shelter by the name of Moo Shoo, and it just seemed perfect!
> 
> ...


 CUTE bunnie!!!....and nice cage too!!

We've got a bunnie named MooShu (diff sp). We got the name from the Disney movie "Mulan".....remember the little dragoon dude?

im


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Mar 11, 2006)

Hmm.. I think it's time to update. :colors: Moo Shoo is rather flattered by everyones responses and compliments, as am I, so we'll thankyou with more photos! 











































Hopping right along...:brownbunny..*AnNa*


----------



## RO STAFF (Mar 11, 2006)

These are great pics, AnNa.  

Did you post the first one under 'Disapproving Rabbits?' It's the perfect shot! 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11304&forum_id=1

and the one of you should go in No Rabbits Allowed, if ithasn't been posted already! 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11450&forum_id=5&page=7

Thanks! 

RO Staff

:group


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Mar 11, 2006)

Thankyou mod, will do, that's a gret idea!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 11, 2006)

What great pictures! I love this one - it's almost like they are having a conversation 






Jan


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Mar 15, 2006)

haha, Jan you're right! They totally were havinga conversation. Gollum was all happy go lucky and totally singing away,and Moo Shoo popped up all curious-like to see what was going on. 



:bunnydance:~*AnNa*~


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Mar 21, 2006)

Moo Shoo is so funny. He was out for severalhours today twice! He definately had alot of fun. In the evening he wasmost excited, binkying like crazy, jumping to incredible heights, andhopping up on the lounge and chair to be with us! Hooray! It was sopicture worthy!!

:bunny18:dutch:rabbithop
































































Just... love!

~*AnNa*~


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 21, 2006)

He really looks like he was having a great time. I love the way he just climbs all over, and gives kisses. What a great bunny!

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Mar 21, 2006)

Aww, he really loves his daddy! That's so sweet!


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I can't believe I've neglected to update in so long! This is going to be a big one...


























































































































































































































Eep! Cage fun. Outside play. And Checking out new toys! Yay!!! Moo Shoo is awesome. The end.

~*AnNa*~


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Great pics!

This one is my favorite:






It could win contests!

Beautiful!


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks. Laura! Oddly enough, if you look closely in that picture, you'll see that there's a mosquitto on his face! Eek. It was a pretty buggy day that time. Ick. But I agree, it's such a cute photo. Sometimes he looks like a little gopher!


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Jul 11, 2006)

And here are two adorable videos of the Moo Shoo monster. The first is shorter, of him checking out his newly hung toys, tugging at each of them in order. Such a little rascal! 

The second is a bit older and longer, him once again being extremely playful, and near the end of the video showing off his EXTREMELY snuggly side.  I should capture more video footage of him. 

http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e277/Snusnubird/?action=view&current=DSCN2359.flv

http://s41.photobucket.com/albums/e277/Snusnubird/?action=view&current=DSCN2260-1.flv

Yay! 

~*AnNa*~


----------



## Pipp (Jul 11, 2006)

Ooooh, thankyou, thankyou!! :thanks:A Moo Shoo fix!:inlove: We SO neeeded one! :thanks:

Unfortunately, my Harlequin mini-rex is now checking airfares, I think he'll be catching the next flight to YOUR place. Around here, all he gets to play with are towels, walls, hishayboxand his girlfriend. (Hey, he was happy enough until he saw this thread!)

Meanwhile, every pic is calendar quality! I don't know how you do it, they're all awesome! :camera Keep it up! 



sas  pipp:bunnyheart dill :bunnydance: sherry :brownbunny radar :bunny24and darry :anotherbun


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow, what excellent pictures:great:. He looks so good in amongst all the flowers and greenery. And I swear he is smiling . 

He really loves tugging on those toys, doesn't he? Beautiful boy 

Jan


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 11, 2006)

Moo Shoo is adorable, I especially love the pictures of him outside on his leash & harness. Which size did you get him? He looks like a very spoiled (and wonderful) bun! Loved the videos, too... aw.


----------



## nose_twitch (Jul 11, 2006)

yayyyyy I was wondering about Moo Shoo. What a cutie. Thanks for the update!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the update! I've been wondering what Moo Shu's been up to!


----------

